# where to put the water pan?



## 357mag (Mar 7, 2019)

I just ordered a pit boss classic and up until now I have always used a verticle propane smoker with the water pan just above the flame pot on a barrel type pellet smoker do I just place the water pan anywhere on the grate?


----------



## ristau5741 (Mar 7, 2019)

on my Char-Griller w/side firebox,  I put the water tray under the  meats smoking, steam helps tenderize and bowl collects grease.  I've recently gone away from the water, and currently using a bowl of lava rocks and at other times a bowl of sand, trying to determine which is a better heat sink. I cover with foil to keep the gunk out.


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 7, 2019)

When I use to use my char-grillar I would put the pan on the grate above and next to the side-fire-box opening.

Chris


----------



## gary s (Mar 7, 2019)

No set rule for this, I think most people put it next to where the FB connects on a SF on a RF the Other end.
I have on several occasions used a water pan in my RF and that's where I put it

Gary


----------



## mike243 (Mar 7, 2019)

Don't look like any body answered your question,I am going to put me a pan rite over the fire pot the next time I smoke something on mine,I have held off trying it in order to cut down rust on every thing but what the heck


----------



## RCAlan (Mar 9, 2019)

357mag said:


> I just ordered a pit boss classic and up until now I have always used a verticle propane smoker with the water pan just above the flame pot on a barrel type pellet smoker do I just place the water pan anywhere on the grate?



You’ll have to be creative depending on the size of your grill, on were you should place the water pan.  Some use water pans to help tenderize the meat they’er bbqing and some use water pans in their pellet grills to help with temp control...  For temp control, the water pan has to be of decent size and should be at least 3/4 full water.  For tenderizing, the water pan should be under the meat and if possible, over the fire pot.  If Your grill is limited in size, then you’ll have to be creative on were you place it.  Here’s a video that may help..  

Do You really need to use a Water Pan in a Pellet Grill?  In most cases no, but there are times when they can be very helpful so do your research.

Remember also, that water can be a Pellet Grills worst enemy.  Much care needs to be used too prevent spillage of the water into the fire pot and the entire grill itself, so if You do decide to use one, it’s at your own risk and it would void your warranty so read your owners manual completely.  Good luck.

PB Austin XL in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------

